# PS4 buying advice please



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im looking at getting a PS4 in time for the new COD release, but is there any talk of Sony releasing any larger HD versions such as 1TB console anytime soon?

Cheers


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi mate, I was wondering the same but more like if the larger PS4 would be out for Christmas. People on forums are also asking if the new one would have more USB's as the new one only has 2 which is rubbish.

Back to your question, It looks like its very easy to upgrade the hard disc yourself for around £40 to 1TB see video below. It looks like the PS4 is designed so the HD can easily be accessed without the need for a screw driver until the cover is off and the HD needs to be removed. Not sure if this would alter the warranty or not??


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't realise it could be done on a PS4 :thumb:

I did replace the HD on my PS3 which wasn't particularly difficult to do, but did take about 24hrs to 'finalise' the new HD.

(PS, I'm off to Expressbifolddoors in Leeds tomorrow to look at their doors :thumb


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice one mate! Incidentally me and the wife were talking today about our glass roof and bi-folds from express as we drove past one of there lower quality rivals and we both agreed we had paid top dollar but also said we were so so happy with them and would use them again in a heart beat. Trust me I've had lots of trades people working for us recently and these I happy but also sad to say were one of few companies we have had no issues with at all! Good luck and remember don't be put off by their first quote, If they can see you are serious there is at least £500 to £900 to be haggled off the price!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Warranty is not affected by an HD replacement. If you have loads of money to throw at it you can even fit an SSD.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the best prices for a PS4 or Xbox these days?

Do they still often have a price dip prior to Christmas?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Xbox price has just dipped below the PS4 to try and catch up sales wise. 

Think both, especially the PS4, are selling well as currently priced so will be interesting to see if there are any Christmas reductions to be had. Games are expensive though.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

£329 seems to be about the going price for PS4 console only, then there are the bundle deals. But adding a 2nd controller bumps the price up. Game are selling a bundle with Fifa 15, Last of Us & 12 month PS+ for £389

Anyone know if a subscription to Playstation+ a necessary purchase?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Not a necessary at all, I bought mine in 3 month blocks for £13 but it's cheaper to buy a year. I'm not sure if all games need it for online but I had it for Battlefield 4 and let it lapse when I went on holiday a couple of months back, then my mates moved onto Destiny which doesn't appeal to me so stopped playing online.

On the PS3 it used to let you scheduled update downloads for night time so you didn't need to wait for games to patch but I'm not sure if the PS4 does that anyway, if you're not playing online you can download while you play anyway and apply later.
All the demos in the store are free but with plus you get a couple of free cheapo games a month to download, playable as long as you have a PS+ subscription. If you have a PS3 or Vita you get a couple of games a month on those too. 

It gives you a discount of a few quid on some games, not usually anything new or big, in the PS store and if there is a sale you get an extra 10% off the sale price.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

> 329 seems to be about the going price for PS4 console only, then there are the bundle deals. But adding a 2nd controller bumps the price up. Game are selling a bundle with Fifa 15, Last of Us & 12 month PS+ for £38


Have you looked at Tesco and Asda? They normally have the big new releases about £10 cheaper on release day before putting the price back up. Got to be worth a look.

The controllers are expensive, I find they are ideal for my hands but the aren't very resilient. Had mine since December and the left stick top is buggered, the touchpad doesn't work as a touch pad but suspect that it never worked and it's not ace as a button. Awaiting a reply from Sony regarding replacement.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just had a bit of a spending frenzy and ordered the following...

PS4 with Driveclub for £329 from Asda Direct using the code 'CONSOLE' to get £20 off their usual price.

2TB upgrade HD from Argos for £64

Fifa 15 £42 Asda

Additional red Dualshock 4 £45 Amazon


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Just had a bit of a spending frenzy and ordered the following...
> 
> PS4 with Driveclub for £329 from Asda Direct using the code 'CONSOLE' to get £20 off their usual price.
> 
> ...


Good lad! I'll be doing similar very very soon! Not sure about drive club I'll be looking at Project CARS which looks amazing, the new COD and new batman lego for the little one! Let me know how the HD install goes mate!

How are the doors coming along?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I'll be looking at Project CARS which looks amazing, the new COD and new batman lego for the little one!


Ive ordered it now so that its all set up with the new HD in time for the new COD release. I also ordered Fifa 15 to play with my boy. He's now inheriting my PS3 (not bad for an 8yr old!!) so that I don't have to endure his Minecraft any longer 



tmitch45 said:


> How are the doors coming along?


Ill be phoning them this week to discuss price :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Hi mate, I was wondering the same but more like if the larger PS4 would be out for Christmas. People on forums are also asking if the new one would have more USB's as the new one only has 2 which is rubbish.
> 
> Back to your question, It looks like its very easy to upgrade the hard disc yourself for around £40 to 1TB see video below. It looks like the PS4 is designed so the HD can easily be accessed without the need for a screw driver until the cover is off and the HD needs to be removed. Not sure if this would alter the warranty or not??
> 
> PS4 1 Terabyte Hard Drive Upgrade - Step by Step - YouTube


Thanks for the link. Ive just upgraded to a 2TB HD. Heres what I did..

I used this one from Argos for £65

Seagate Expansion 2TB USB 3.0 Portable Hard Drive - Black.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2489935.htm










Its the one with the sloping front to the enclosure. After downloading the latest update to a usb stick (not all my usb sticks would fit into the PS4??) which I formatted on my macbook pro to MS DOS, I got to work, and unplugged my PS4.

The enclosure opened up easily with a small sharp kitchen knife. To fit it into the PS4 caddy I had to remove the 4 x small rubber bungs and the 4 x small screws, then slid it into the PS4 enclosure and reassembled in reverse. I put the usb stick into the PS4 before plugging it back in, connecting the controller via usb cable, then turning on the PS4. Then went through the setting up procedure again, time/date/wifi etc. The 2TB HD gives approx 1730GB of free space.

I was able to place the original PS4 500gb HD into the Seagate enclosure, screw in the 4 x screws, cover with the rubber bungs, and click the enclosure back on, so now I have a useful 500gb ext HD to use elsewhere. Easy peasy lemon squeaky. Took about 10 mins.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if the PS3 controllers work on the PS4?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Not as far as I know


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't tried, but I don't believe they do.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

They don't, neither does the bluray remote and most other accessories. There was a sony published list somewhere and compatibility may grow as it gets updated.


----------

